# Gina Carano fails to make weight



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

> "EliteXC weigh-in results for Kimbo Slice vs. James Thompson CBS event; Gina Carano fails to make weight
> By: MMAmania
> 
> The official weigh-ins for the Elite XC primetime special “Saturday Night Fights” from just OUTSIDE the Prudential Center in Newark, N.J., are now in.
> ...


Man she is hot but she didn't make the weight- the officials scattered so I dunno if she can use the hour to shed the 3+ lbs. she needs to make weight.

EDIT: Here's an update from:
http://mmajunkie.com/news/4459/elitexc-primetime-weigh-in-results.mma



> "* - New Jersey Deputy Attorney General Nick Lembo told MMAjunkie.com the Gina Carano-Kaitlin Young bout was scheduled to be contested at 140 pounds. Both fighters were aware that Carano would be over weight before the weigh-ins, and a percentage of Carano's purse was awarded to Young. Lembo was unsure of the amount but believed it to be 12 to 12.5 percent."


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

Dude that sucks!

She was at 145 on American Gladiators, maybe she had a harder time losing the weight after weighing more so regularly...


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Holy shit EliteXC HWs are really huge, they are all almost at the weight limit. But do they have skill?


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Gary Shaw will be pissed.

Kaitlin Young is getting 12.5% of her purse, i would want more than that if i was her. I would want at least 40%.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Alright update to the update:

http://mmamania.com/2008/05/30/elitexc-weigh-in-results-kimbo-vs-thompson/

"Normally, she would have one hour to lose 3.5 pounds (she weighed in at 144.5); however, MMAmania.com learned from Nick Lembo, the New Jersey Athletic Control Board (NJACB) Deputy Attorney, that *the regulatory body didn’t want her to cut weight anymore weight at that time*.

Therefore, prior to the official weigh-ins, a deal was struck between the Carano and Young camps that the fight would go on and “Conviction” would surrender a 12.5 percent purse penalty."


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

DJ Syko said:


> Gary Shaw will be pissed.
> 
> Kaitlin Young is getting 12.5% of her purse, i would want more than that if i was her. I would want at least 40%.


Nah, not even, 3.5 lbs. is hardly an advantage. All Gina has to do is drop the kids off at the pool and shes good to go.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Carano has failed at making weight a few times, I question her dedication to the sport and wonder why she doesn't get more shit for this, Lutter didn't make weight once and everybody was ripping on him (myself included), why doesn't happen the same with Carano? Is because she is pretty or something?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Pyros said:


> Carano has failed at making weight a few times, I question his dedication to the sport and wonder why he doesn't get more shit for this, Lutter didn't make weight once and everybody was ripping on him (myself included), why doesn't happen the same with Carano? Is because she is pretty or something?


You know Carano is a woman right?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

SlammedSL1 said:


> Dude that sucks!
> 
> She was at 145 on American Gladiators, maybe she had a harder time losing the weight after weighing more so regularly...


First off she's hands down my favorite female fighter, I love her. I however cant excuse the fact she keeps refusing to make weight, I think she's failed in the last three to make weight and I know for a fact this fight and the last XC fight with Kedzie she did not make weight. 

I really feel she needs to step it up and play by the rules just like the guys do.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

It's not like she decide to take the fight on like 3 days notice. I just don't get it.:dunno: I'd be really pissed if I were Gary Shaw. I mean it's your first live televised network event and 1 of the top draws of your organization fails to make weight. Some where in Vegas Dana White is laughing his ass off.

What I think is even more unprofessional is all the Elite XC officials "scattered" after the weigh ins and refused to answer any questions. Talk about bad PR work.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

plazzman said:


> You know Carano is a woman right?


Yeah, I messed up at first because I was thinking about Lutter while writing, but if you notice I got the last article (she) right :thumb02:.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

How could you possibly be thinking about Travis Lutter when everyone else is thinkin about this


----------



## Braveheart (Oct 11, 2006)

baby got back?


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

plazzman said:


> How could you possibly be thinking about Travis Lutter when everyone else is thinkin about this


I don't find her that attractive to be honest, she just has huge boobs. And like I said, faling to make weight repeteadly doesn't make her look any better in my eyes.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I wonder if she took off her top and shorts during the weigh in. I mean, she'd be closer to the weight then...


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Walker said:


> Alright update to the update:
> 
> http://mmamania.com/2008/05/30/elitexc-weigh-in-results-kimbo-vs-thompson/
> 
> "Normally, she would have one hour to lose 3.5 pounds (she weighed in at 144.5); however, MMAmania.com learned from Nick Lembo, the New Jersey Athletic Control Board (NJACB) Deputy Attorney, that *the regulatory body didn’t want her to cut weight anymore weight at that time*.


So just how much weight has she cut already that they would say we dont want you to cut anymore we'll just take your money? And is it just that she needs a higher weight class period IDK but I do think if she was a guy people here would be all over her about it.


----------



## Gluteal Cleft (May 12, 2007)

Pyros said:


> Carano has failed at making weight a few times, I question her dedication to the sport and wonder why she doesn't get more shit for this, Lutter didn't make weight once and everybody was ripping on him (myself included), why doesn't happen the same with Carano? Is because she is pretty or something?


People don't hold women accountable much. It's why there are so many "princesses".


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Lutter got an exceptional backlash because not only was he getting a title shot, but he was getting one after being dropped from the UFC for not doing so hot. That's a bigger deal than normal. 

Also, it's been publicized that she took the fight on short notice, with little preparation. Originally, she wasn't planning to fight again until July due to the second season of American Gladiators filming over the last couple of months. Also, it just happened, so I'm sure a few more pitchfork-wielding villagers will show up before too much longer.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Lutter got an exceptional backlash because not only was he getting a title shot, but he was getting one after being dropped from the UFC for not doing so hot. That's a bigger deal than normal.
> 
> Also, it's been publicized that she took the fight on short notice, with little preparation. Originally, she wasn't planning to fight again until July due to the second season of American Gladiators filming over the last couple of months. Also, it just happened, so I'm sure a few more pitchfork-wielding villagers will show up before too much longer.



It's not like this is the first time she couldn't make weight though. I guess you could say 1 time is a mistake, but more than once? I can't say the criticism is undeserved really.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

DropKick said:


> It's not like this is the first time she couldn't make weight though. I guess you could say 1 time is a mistake, but more than once? I can't say the criticism is undeserved really.


 I'm not particularly criticizing the criticizers, just pointing out the differences between what happened with Lutter and this.

Not to make excuses, but is there really an alternative weight class for her to fight in? It's not like women's mma has well established weight classes like the men. I mean, she may be doing everything right and cutting as much as possible but is just too big for the only viable division. :dunno:


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

jasvll said:


> I'm not particularly criticizing the criticizers, just pointing out the differences between what happened with Lutter and this.
> 
> Not to make excuses, but is there really an alternative weight class for her to fight in? It's not like women's mma has well established weight classes like the men. I mean, she may be doing everything right and cutting as much as possible but is just too big for the only viable division. :dunno:


As far as I know there are various Women MMA weight classes, in EliteXC I don't know. And I wasn't saying Luterr's and Carano's cases are identical, just that Lutter got a lot of shit for not making weight once, and Carano has done it several times.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Pyros said:


> As far as I know there are various Women MMA weight classes, in EliteXC I don't know.


 My point wasn't that the divisions don't exist, but that there's no one to fight in them, similar to the super heavyweight division for men.



> And I wasn't saying Luterr's and Carano's cases are identical, just that Lutter got a lot of shit for not making weight once, and Carano has done it several times.


 I'm not arguing or even disagreeing with you. I'm just pointing out potential factors. If you want to call Gina fat, that's your business.  I just want to call her. :thumb02:


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

She never makes weight. She bulked up crucially for American Gladiators and then only had a month to prepare for the fight. People said she was walking around at 191 a month ago.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

jasvll said:


> My point wasn't that the divisions don't exist, but that there's no one to fight in them, similar to the super heavyweight division for men.


I know! Maybe she can get the winner of Faber-Pulver? 

Edit: I just read that the women divisions go form 135lb to 145lb, and the 140lb was created just so that Gina could fight in EliteXC, and she fails to make weight even then...


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

They should just make a Gina Carano weight class, this girl struggles and hardly ever makes it on the nose


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Terry77 said:


> They should just make a Gina Carano weight class, this girl struggles and hardly ever makes it on the nose


They already have, read above.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Pyros said:


> Carano has failed at making weight a few times, I question her dedication to the sport and wonder why she doesn't get more shit for this, Lutter didn't make weight once and everybody was ripping on him (myself included), why doesn't happen the same with Carano? Is because she is pretty or something?


Pretty much, Yes...She's so hott, I don't care if she comes up 15 pounds over wieght....she's the only women fighter I care to see... :dunno:

by the way, great signature :thumbsup:


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

JoshKnows46 said:


> Pretty much, Yes...She's so hott, I don't care if she comes up 15 pounds over wieght....she's the only women fighter I care to see... :dunno:
> 
> by the way, great signature :thumbsup:


I see you really want the best for the legitimation of MMA, right? You're a true fan, no doubt .


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

i knew something like this would happen after the gina damm fiasco


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Pyros said:


> I know! Maybe she can get the winner of Faber-Pulver?
> 
> Edit: I just read that the women divisions go form 135lb to 145lb, and the 140lb was created just so that Gina could fight in EliteXC, and she fails to make weight even then...


 It sounds like what I was saying was about right.Too big for the weight class, but there's no one her size for her to fight. :dunno:


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Pyros said:


> I see you really want the best for the legitimation of MMA, right? You're a true fan, no doubt .


Calm down kid...

I just like to see people fight, I don't care is it's legit, or un legit, I just want to see someone get punched, kicked in the face or choked out....i don't care what anyone that doesn't injoy it thinks about it, they can't do anything to stop it, MMA is here to stay.

I want to see gina carano, and I want to see her twins, I don't want to see travis lutter's ugly mug gas out again....I don't care if she comes in over wieght, i didn't really care about travis lutter coming in overwieght either, he still got his ass kicked, and thats all I care about.


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

jasvll said:


> It sounds like what I was saying was about right.Too big for the weight class, but there's no one her size for her to fight. :dunno:


There will be soon. Erin Toughill, and hopefully Cris Cyborg. Both would own Carano.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

to be 100% honest i could not care aat all for women mma. They are not nearly as skilled as the men or strong. as karo parysian sais it "Why cant men just have one sport without women. please women dont do mma"


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

mmawrestler said:


> to be 100% honest i could not care aat all for women mma. They are not nearly as skilled as the men or strong. as karo parysian sais it "Why cant men just have one sport without women. please women dont do mma"


That's crap and Karo is a dumbass as much as you are for saying it. Plenty of the women who train MMA could hand A LOT of the posters here their asses and walk away with em. I have seen some superb technique from female fighters that was more sound than some males I have seen.
Ugh if swp sees this I hope she doesn't reach for the bottle. Straight Ignant man.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The bigget name in female MMA fails to make weight, I cant figure out why womens MMA isnt taken seriously?


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

taiwnezboi said:


> There will be soon. Erin Toughill, and hopefully Cris Cyborg. Both would own Carano.


I bet Hisae could destroy Gina.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm with you on that one plazz!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The only bottle I am reaching for (so far) is the beer bottle but it's lame for anyone including the heat to say "please women don't do mma." That type of thinking is why Title 9 got written into law.

One reason the number of women involved in martial arts/boxing/wrestling (on their own, or in mma if they're lucky enough to live in an area with an mma gym that will let them train there) is that combat sports are fun as hell. that is why i have stuck with my tkd/boxing training b/c it continually challenges me and is fun. I remember Gina saying that MT was a lot of fun in an EliteXC promotional interview and her face lit up. If u have a passion for a sport that translates into warrior spirit, being a woman should not be a factor, particularly since there is a division for women. 

About making weight, it is a hell of a lot harder for women than men to cut weight FAST like Gina did. we are programmed to store fat in order to feed the baby when there's a famine or the dude hominids forgot to go kill the mammoth for food or some shizzle like that.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Lotus said:


> I'm with you on that one plazz!


Id consider hitting that, especially in that flinstones outfit.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

I'd rock it like a caveman plazz


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Id consider hitting that, especially in that flinstones outfit.


 She looks like a bad photoshop, the mid section of a teenage boy, the face of a 45 year old hooker and then there's those elephant legs.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Toxic said:


> She looks like a bad photoshop, the mid section of a teenage boy, the face of a 45 year old hooker and then there's those elephant legs.


You take that back!


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

wow pretty harsh toxic lol pretty harsh indeed.... now look what you have done plazz is crying say you are sorry damnit!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

plazzman said:


> You take that back!


Sorry Plazz, didnt realize how strong your love for disfigured asian hookers was.

But seriously that chicks legs are more out of proportion to her body than Cro Cops!!!!


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh yeah, well Rob Emerson's gay....>_>


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

ohhhh snap it's onnn now.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Oh yeah, well Rob Emerson's gay....>_>


 Good cause I'd rather sleep with Emerson than that snaggle toothed cave woman of yours.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh god......what have I done?!

Blood is coming from my eyes, and my legs hurt really bad!


*FORGIVE ROBERT EMERSON! FORGIVE ME!*


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Oh god......what have I done?!
> 
> Blood is coming from my eyes, and my legs hurt really bad!
> 
> ...



Hahahh You must do 12 Hail marys.. For that Blasphemy


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

plazzman said:


> Oh god......what have I done?!
> 
> Blood is coming from my eyes, and my legs hurt really bad!
> 
> ...


You just need to get yourself some Emerson Beads Plazz.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Toxic said:


> You just need to get yourself some Emerson Beads Plazz.


I'll take 10.

And send them quickly, my inner thighs are turning into minced meat!


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

On a more serious note, Im not sure what the differences are for women cutting weight than men and stuff like that but as someone who has cut weight before I know it sure would be nice to have 3.5 pounds allowance over your opponent. I think it is ridiculous and a joke that she does not make weight. She is hot I know, but at some point I dont care how hot you are, you sign a fight agreement for a certain weight, make it. I hope Young knocks her out and from watching tape on both of them I think she can. Gina will be bigger and probably stronger but I think Young is the better striker, maybe not technically but more power and more explosive. If she is really trying to make the weight and is doing the necessary dieting and just cant make it, then she needs to find a new weight class.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah, 3.5 pounds is a TON of weight to be over. Like...a preposterous amount. It just doesn't make sense how someone could be THAT much over. When you see people miss weight in stuff like high school or even college wrestling, its always by .1-.4 or so pounds. Something has to be up for her to be over 3.5 pounds. Maybe she had to weigh more for American Gladiators or something? That was just a few weeks ago before it finished right? Either way, it is just ridiculous.


----------



## kamikaze145 (Oct 3, 2006)

I cant believe she even stepped on the scale. If weigh ins were about to start and I was 3 1/2 over, which would never happen but if it did I wouldnt even get on the scale. That is crazy. I have been nervous before when I am like .2 under.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Toxic said:


> She looks like a bad photoshop, the mid section of a teenage boy, the face of a 45 year old hooker and then there's those elephant legs.


I love Hisae, but damn that is seriously hilarious. :laugh:

Now to go find myself a 45 year old hooker...


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Tripod87 said:


> Yeah, 3.5 pounds is a TON of weight to be over. Like...a preposterous amount. It just doesn't make sense how someone could be THAT much over. When you see people miss weight in stuff like high school or even college wrestling, its always by .1-.4 or so pounds. Something has to be up for her to be over 3.5 pounds. Maybe she had to weigh more for American Gladiators or something? That was just a few weeks ago before it finished right? Either way, it is just ridiculous.


Gladiators wanted her to be 175, she still dropped alot of wieght for the time that was given to her, and like someone else in this thread stated, its alot harder for a women to lose wieght than it is a man.

She will have her hands full with this fight, by far her tuffest fight yet....odds should be alot lower than they are


----------



## joppp (Apr 21, 2007)

JoshKnows46 said:


> Gladiators wanted her to be 175, she still dropped alot of wieght for the time that was given to her, and like someone else in this thread stated, its alot harder for a women to lose wieght than it is a man.
> 
> She will have her hands full with this fight, by far her tuffest fight yet....odds should be alot lower than they are


Which only makes it more profitable betting against her, right?

I really love how the EliteXC golden girl (the "I'm not famous because I'm atttractive. I'm famout because I'm a good fighter!" girl, that is). And yeah, her opponent sounds like a no nonsence KO girl, so I want to see this fight now :thumb02:

I've always thought that Gina was nice, but being THIS over, I don't like her nomore. Like she thinks she can get away with anything.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

First off, I don't think there is anything wrong with women in MMA. However, if a women wants to do MMA she should have to fight with males.

There may be 1-2 women that are capable of surviving in the 145, 135 divsisons. Then thats where they should be and im fine with that. But I don't wanna be stuck watching the rest of them. I should watch them just because they are women?? Thats ridiculous. As a MMA fan I want to see the best fighters all the time. Why should I be subjected to watch women that are not capabale of cracking even the top 50 in the 135,145.

These women would be out there getting exposure and fighting while hundreds, even thousands of male competitors that would destroy those women are sitting at home. If women want equality we have to stop giving them their own divisons. *Let do everything straight up and let the strong survive.*


Women should get respect and exposure for being good fighters. They should not get respect and exposure for just being women.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Zuke said:


> First off, I don't think there is anything wrong with women in MMA. However, if a women wants to do MMA she should have to fight with males.
> 
> There may be 1-2 women that are capable of surviving in the 145, 135 divsisons. Then thats where they should be and im fine with that. But I don't wanna be stuck watching the rest of them. I should watch them just because they are women?? Thats ridiculous. As a MMA fan I want to see the best fighters all the time. Why should I be subjected to watch women that are not capabale of cracking even the top 50 in the 135,145.
> 
> ...


I don't agree with this, it would be the same to say that there should be no weight classes and let the strong survive, because after all belonging to one or other weight class depends on the type of body you were born, something you can't control. Why should WW get exposure when there are a lot of HW that would destroy them? It's the same, a woman's body is different than a man's, but it's not something they can control, it's just the way it is, so I think it's ok to have women divisions, as it's ok to have lower weight divisions and not just HW, because in skill only a woman maybe equal or superior to men, even if she's not as strong or quick. And that's what's all about seeing skilled fighters fighting each other.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

Do you think its fair for Gina Carano to get all this press, meanwhile there are prolly hundreds of men here size that would destroy her? Shes no different than Kimbo.

I want to see the best MMA possible in all weight divisons. I dont want to watch 2nd rate. As far as women go Gina is top notch, but compared to men she is not even competitive.

Do you think that its fair to have to watch 2nd rate when top rate is sitting idol? Lets have women make it on their ability rather than their sex. Also, by doing this it will increase the rate of improvement in womens MMA, as they will be forced to adapt to a higher skill level.

Its not the same as having no weight classes. These women are competing with men *their same size*.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Zuke said:


> First off, I don't think there is anything wrong with women in MMA. However, if a women wants to do MMA she should have to fight with males.
> 
> There may be 1-2 women that are capable of surviving in the 145, 135 divsisons. Then thats where they should be and im fine with that. But I don't wanna be stuck watching the rest of them. I should watch them just because they are women?? Thats ridiculous. As a MMA fan I want to see the best fighters all the time. Why should I be subjected to watch women that are not capabale of cracking even the top 50 in the 135,145.
> 
> ...


Thats quite possibly the stupidest ******* thing I have ever seen.
Seriously, is that a joke? 

You may have not noticed that women and men don't compete against each other in 99.9% of sporting activities, no? In fact, I can't think of any examples where they do.

Women and men are not the same physically. Thats the reason they don't compete against each other, be it in MMA, boxing, wrestling, soccer, tennis, swimming, extreme pogo........can it be that this little fact of life has escaped you? It has nothing to do with equality.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

I just think all sports should be mixed. Thats my opinion. *Why are you making fun of me? *I am very aware that women are different than men physically.

I have nothing against all women sports. Just once you get the the top, the upper echelon it should be mixed. The cream of the crop. If you are gonna have millions of people buying PPV and selling out 25,000 seat arenas you should have the best fighter regardless of sex possible.

If women wanna do MMA and they cant make it with men, then they can do an all womens divison in a smaller circut. Just once you hit the big time, its the best of the best. If you wanna watch just women you may have toi go to a smaller show.

Women have started to cross over in alot of sports. They have been in hockey, golf, tennis, racing, basketball.

*Please stop the name calling.*


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Zuke said:


> I just think all sports should be mixed. Thats my opinion. *Why are you making fun of me?]*


Because your opinion is retarded.




Zuke said:


> I am very aware that women are different than men physically.
> 
> I have nothing against all women sports. Just once you get the the top, the upper echelon it should be mixed. The cream of the crop. If you are gonna have millions of people buying PPV and selling out 25,000 seat arenas you should have the best fighter regardless of sex possible.
> 
> ...



I haven't done any name calling, I just insulted your opinion.

You understand men and women are different, yet you still don't understand the need for gender based divisions? Wow. I mean......wow.......:confused02:


----------



## pauly_j (Nov 28, 2006)

A woman fatter than she should be? Suprise suprise.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

I do understand the need for gender based divisons. However, when you have reached the pinnacle it should be mixed, the best of the best.

*The all women divison can exist on smaller circuts which is about right for the overall talent level*. An all womens divison at a top level company just wastes time where others could shine.

Womens divisons remind me of Affirmative Action.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Zuke said:


> I do understand the need for gender based divisons. However, when you have reached the pinnacle it should be mixed, the best of the best.
> 
> *The all women divison can exist on smaller circuts which is about right for the overall talent level*. An all womens divison at a top level company just wastes time where others could shine.
> 
> Womens divisons remind me of Affirmative Action.


And you don't realise that absolutely no women would exist in this mixed upper level as you call it?

"Talent" has nothing at all to do with it. In olympic athletic events, are men more "talented" at running, swimming or jumping than women?


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

Then if no women exist thats fine. Its like that in the UFC anyway. At least they would have chance if it was mixed.

I just want top talent all the time. I dont want a 15 minute break in the fights so we can fill or "Affirmative Action" quota. It would be way cooler if they made it on overall merit.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Zuke said:


> Then if no women exist thats fine. Its like that in the UFC anyway. At least they would have chance if it was mixed.
> 
> I just want top talent all the time. I dont want a 15 minute break in the fights so we can fill or "Affirmative Action" quota. It would be way cooler if they made it on overall merit.


God seeing some of your other posts here you seem fairly intelligent....I just have no idea how you could even suggest something as ridiculous as mixed gender MMA. It actually is one of the stupider things I have seen on this forum. I have no idea what to say to you.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

I am fine with womens divsisons. But why should the fans watch a 15 minute womens bout at 140lbs when there are hundreds of 135lbs guys with higher skill level sitting?

If you want womens go to another league. But at the top its the top.

I appreciate you comment.

I also think that skill level and pay level should have a direct relationship. All pay should be performance based. But I am not blind and realize that everyone gets paid according to their drawing power.


If they had a system to figure out pay it would be great. Everey fight the fighters get their base and then based on performace they get their bonus. The bonus would not be subject to interpretation but a strict guideline with goals so guys would have something to shoot for. With bigger pay the faster you finish your opponent with double bonuses if you beat your opponent in his "best" strength (subbing Jacare, KO Cro Cop.)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Have you ever considered that those guys in the lighter divisions have a little bit of class and dont want to get there kicks beating women, some of us arent ******** who drink Pilsner and were raised that hitting a woman was wrong so its would be rather hard to have an MMA fight against one.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Dang I was really looking forward to the fight, but it is still going to be a awesome event.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

WarHERO said:


> Dang I was really looking forward to the fight, but it is still going to be a awesome event.


The fight is still happening.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

Beating a girlfriend or wife nad having a sanctioned MMA foght. Having class has nothing to do with it.

Men who beat their wives or girlfriend are pathetic losers. They are trying to enforce dominance over their women because they have no self esteem and are scared the women will leave.Not to mention the verbal assaults that follow.

Hitting a woman is wrong. This is a sport. Not even comparable.* I am willing to bet if a fight between a man and woman ever did happen the woman would be seriously be pissed if the man did not try 100%.*

A combat sport is not compareble to domestic violence. They are two totally different reasons for the violence.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

It was bound to happen sooner or later. 

For a woman with as much muscle as she has, 140 pounds is a tough weight to make. Especially after having to be a minimum of 155 for American Gladiators.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Zuke said:


> I am fine with womens divsisons. But why should the fans watch a 15 minute womens bout at 140lbs when there are hundreds of 135lbs guys with higher skill level sitting?
> 
> If you want womens go to another league. But at the top its the top.
> 
> ...


Ah. So on one hand yo don't want to watch women fight because of the lack of entetainment value(in your mind, because they are not skille enough for you), yet you denounce the current waythat MMA stars are paid, stating you feel it should be based on performance. No double standard there.

Yes, this is an entertainment buisnees. Personally, Kimbo getting payed what he is paid and main eventing is a lot more worrying than having to watch a womens bout.

Your opinion makes no sense, women don't and simply can't compete with men in a highly physical sport like MMA, and it has nothing to do with skill.

The weight divisions comparison make perfect sense. You aren't watching the best when you see two LWs go at it, you are watching the best of two little guys who can make 155. They aren't the best, they'd get killed by HWs, who can clearly perform better and are therefore a lot more skilled. It's the same thing,you aren't watching the best with women, you are watching the best of women though.
Abolish weight divisions, then we will only see the best fight the best.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Zuke said:


> Beating a girlfriend or wife nad having a sanctioned MMA foght. Having class has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Men who beat their wives or girlfriend are pathetic losers. They are trying to enforce dominance over their women because they have no self esteem and are scared the women will leave.Not to mention the verbal assaults that follow.
> 
> ...



I'd never agree to fight a woman even if it is a sport, and Im sure many fighters would share my point of view which woul lead to a mess of a division.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

How is it a double standard. The better you are the more you get paid. Skill is entertainment. If only the best is available it should always be good.

I am against guys/girls getting paid all on hype. Make them earn their money. We had to earn ours to spend to watch them.

Listen, the UFC has no women. Its on top. The only reason these other comanies are doing it is to try to get some hype. If they were on top they would do the same.


Do you think any of these companies put on womens bouts just to be nice?? Its to grab ratings thats it. Gino Carano, Kimbo its all the same. I can do without.

I have nothing against women in MMA or all womens divisions. Just if I am gonna pay $45 + tax for a PPV. I dont want any filler, just the best fighters at all weights. Each divison is great for their own reasons and different skill set.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Zuke said:


> How is it a double standard. The better you are the more you get paid. Skill is entertainment. If only the best is available it should always be good.
> 
> I am against guys/girls getting paid all on hype. Make them earn their money. We had to earn ours to spend to watch them.
> 
> Listen, the UFC has no women. Its on top. The only reason these other comanies are doing it is to try to get some hype. If they were on top they would do the same.



Skill does not equal entertainment. Hence Brock Lesnar and Kimbo getting payed wwhat they are.

The UFC has no women simply because they don't think they will make money off it, no other reason. I fail to see why you think EXC would abandon it's womens division if it was on top, since clearly they think otherwise.

I don't even see where the problem arises, women aren't competing for the same belts as men.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Zuke said:


> I have nothing against women in MMA or all womens divisions. Just if I am gonna pay $45 + tax for a PPV. I dont want any filler, just the best fighters at all weights. Each divison is great for their own reasons and different skill set.


Clearly, you do have a problem with a womens division. Otherwise you wouldn't be saying that they should not be divided by gender.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

The reason the UFC doesn't have a women's division is also due to the fact that America as a society has not gotten over the stigma of women in combat sports to the degree that some other countries have. UFC is the flagship company for MMA in the US and they are not going to risk raising the ire of fanatical extremist groups which have a way of making their voices very loud. Upstart promotions are much more open to the idea because they fly further under the radar and need something to set them apart from the giant. The fact that women in MMA are not as big a draw is also correct, but they will never become a draw if no one gives them the chance.

The idea of men fighting women will not work. Apart form the physical differences between the two genders, which have been reiterated in this thread time after time, no sanctioning body will ever allow that to happen.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

In my mind skill does equal entertainment. If they were on top they would not abandon their womens divison. If my Aunt had a dick she would be my Uncle.

The whole reason they started the womens divison (which is basically a reason to show of Carano as they have about 4 fighters), and the co-promoting is an attempt to stop a drowning and grab some ratings. They are trying everything they can. They lost $30,000,000 last year because what they are doing does not work. 

The UFC has the perfect business model. Except, id let women in.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

Zuke said:


> In my mind skill does equal entertainment. If they were on top they would not abandon their womens divison. If my Aunt had a dick she would be my Uncle.
> 
> The whole reason they started the womens divison (which is basically a reason to show of Carano as they have about 4 fighters), and the co-promoting is an attempt to stop a drowning and grab some ratings. They are trying everything they can. They lost $30,000,000 last year because what they are doing does not work.
> 
> The UFC has the perfect business model. Except, id let women in.


You are putting your foot so far into your mouth you are practically up to your knee now. EliteXC have lost money because they have been spending like crazy and acquiring other promotions left and right. Every upstart promotion loses money initially, the trick is surviving long enough to start turning a profit. The UFC also damn near went under (in fact they did but the Fertittas bought it) when they started.


----------



## Zuke (Sep 22, 2006)

We will see I guess.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm not buying the "Gina had to be a certain weight for American Gladiators" angle. Gina has to decide if she wants to be Gina Carrano the fighter, or Gina Carrano the brand name TV personality she is becoming. If she wants to take time off to do American Gladiators and gain that much weight thats fine, but if she wants to be a serious MMA fighter she has to realize that there are certain expectations that come with being a professional fighter, like making weight when you sign to fight at a certain weight. 

I'm also not buying the "Gina should be in a different weight class" argument for the same reason I stated above. As the face of womens MMA regardless if she wants to be or not, she does have a responsibility to represent it in a professional way.

That being said, this may have been the best thing that could have happened. I actually want to watch this fight now.:dunno:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I am so excited for this fight. I am going to be infuriated if lame Time Warner plays the telethon instead. It's awesome that a women's MMA event is being given this type of air time. 

It would be nice if this helped other female mma fighters heighten their profile and take some of the pressure off Gina.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

Is it true that Gina used to be engaged to Kit Cope?


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I think so, I read it in her bio. Imagine if she hooked up with Shogun or Amir those would be some "pretty" kids lmao.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> I think so, I read it in her bio. Imagine if she hooked up with Shogun or Amir those would be some "pretty" kids lmao.


Hmm, I wonder why she never mentioned it after we got together.:dunno:


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

you had probably gone to sleep after she unleashed the triangle bahahahahaha

It's only a matter of time before someone starts making triangle and scissor jokes, it may as well be me.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> you had probably gone to sleep after she unleashed the triangle bahahahahaha
> 
> It's only a matter of time before someone starts making triangle and scissor jokes, it may as well be me.


Yeah, your probably right. I'm usually very content and sleep extremely well after a triangle from Gina. Although I prefer it when she gets me in the North / South position.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

exhausting for both parties if they're really bringing it


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> exhausting for both parties if they're really bringing it


Yeah, Gina has some unconventional training methods. Not that I'm complaining.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

sirdilznik said:


> The reason the UFC doesn't have a women's division is also due to the fact that America as a society has not gotten over the stigma of women in combat sports to the degree that some other countries have. UFC is the flagship company for MMA in the US and they are not going to risk raising the ire of fanatical extremist groups which have a way of making their voices very loud. Upstart promotions are much more open to the idea because they fly further under the radar and need something to set them apart from the giant. The fact that women in MMA are not as big a draw is also correct, but they will never become a draw if no one gives them the chance.
> 
> The idea of men fighting women will not work. Apart form the physical differences between the two genders, which have been reiterated in this thread time after time, no sanctioning body will ever allow that to happen.


 Its also true thought that catching the eye of those fanatics would be the best advertising Elite XC could get, those fanatics would give Elite more free advetising by attacking them then Garry Shaw could ever afford, While the UFC has reached the point everyone is at least familiar with what UFC is, its a house hold name the controversy doesnt benefit them the way it would Shaw.


----------



## SEANV (Apr 8, 2007)

She wants to be the hottie of MMA but doesnt want to put the effort...actualyl im hoping she loses cos she always wins because of her size difference....either that or mov eup to another weight class and fight some big ass butch chicks


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

This thread is full of some of the stupidest and most sexist people I've ever seen, especially Zuke. Do you really think women should fight men? Thats pretty messed up dude. Also women have much more fat on them then men and it is much harder for them to cut weight especially in a short amount of time so you shouldn't be hating on Gina for not making weight. It happens to everyone at least once and she's also a women who tried to do it in a short amount of time. The sad part is that she could probably kick everyone's ass in here that was talking bad about her.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> This thread is full of some of the stupidest and most sexist people I've ever seen, especially Zuke. Do you really think women should fight men? Thats pretty messed up dude. Also women have much more fat on them then men and it is much harder for them to cut weight especially in a short amount of time so you shouldn't be hating on Gina for not making weight. It happens to everyone at least once and she's also a women who tried to do it in a short amount of time. The sad part is that she could probably kick everyone's ass in here that was talking bad about her.


This isn't the first time she hasn't made weight for a fight. It's already hard enough for a lot of people to take womens MMA seriously and for the most popular womens MMA artist to not make weight sets a poor example imo. It doesn't matter though because 99% of the people that will be watching the event won't know or won't care that Gina didn't make the weight.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

DropKick said:


> This isn't the first time she hasn't made weight for a fight. It's already hard enough for a lot of people to take womens MMA seriously and for the most popular womens MMA artist to not make weight sets a poor example imo. It doesn't matter though because 99% of the people that will be watching the event won't know or won't care that Gina didn't make the weight.


It may not be the first time but you also have to look at the fact that for women it is very hard to cut weight especially in a short amount of time. There bodies are not made in that way. For men it is very easy to cut weight because our bodies aren't made to store a lot of fat. Women store fat much more easily then men. This makes it harder for them to cut weight. 

I agree with you though that most people watching it won't care that she didn't make weight. They also won't care that she and her opponent train just as hard if not harder then men. They will look at it like oh two women fighting they suck or they will just look at it like they are sex objects.


----------



## SEANV (Apr 8, 2007)

mjbish23 said:


> It may not be the first time but you also have to look at the fact that for women it is very hard to cut weight especially in a short amount of time. There bodies are not made in that way. For men it is very easy to cut weight because our bodies aren't made to store a lot of fat. Women store fat much more easily then men. This makes it harder for them to cut weight.
> 
> I agree with you though that most people watching it won't care that she didn't make weight. They also won't care that she and her opponent train just as hard if not harder then men. They will look at it like oh two women fighting they suck or they will just look at it like they are sex objects.



The other girl made weight just fine didnt she?
THank you

Anyway, if she cant make the weight because of her female body or whatever she needs to move up to another weight class, its simple...nothing against he rbeign a woman ...the only one thats getting the big kick up her butt is carano's opponent who is fighting someone who should be in another weight class...

weight classes are made for a reason, if i cant make weight, whether ur man or woman, u need to go up to next level or simply dont fight, SIMPLE.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I hate to say it, because I have absolutely no problem with women's MMA at all. I mean, why would I? 

But honestly, I really don't find it very entertaining. 

Maybe it's just because the ladies generally don't have the strength for the big takedowns and strikes. Everything seems kinda slow and sloppy.

I really don't mean it in a bad way. More power to the girls. I'm proud of them. I just don't find them very exciting, most of the time.

Maybe someday I'll see a women's match that will change my mind.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

i guess you've never watched any footage of satoko shinashi fighting.

Just as there are women who build muscle quickly, there are women who struggle with storing fat and can't get away with a damn thing re: diet and exercise. if they don't go 200% they'll have a hard time losing or maintaining. This is in part due to female biology and in part due to genetics. Gina may be one of those women and the limited time she had to train was a factor as well. Having said that, I think she should be far more serious about the scale next time and approach it with the respect and flat out dread that the rest of us mortal women do.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Carano took the fight on 3 weeks notice. During pre-fight interviews she said she likes to have 12 weeks to train for a fight. Clearly dropping the weight in that amount of time was a problem for her.


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

She should have taken all of her garments off, those weighed at least half a pound.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

indeed, its like a guy fighter who cuts weight too fast and is maybe dehydrated with energy not at optimum levels.


----------



## stonecoldtruth (Jun 2, 2008)

Gina made a big mistake coming in over weight, especially considering she is the supposed 'face' of women's MMA. The fact is that if you take a fight, you make weight. She knew coming in that she could not safely make weight, yet she chose to attempt and come in heavy. It could have cost her the fight and her undefeated streak. 

That being said, I really hope she steps up and takes on one of the 'Big 2' in women's MMA, the ladies who have really earned the right to say they represent women's fighting: Tara LaRosa or Shayna Baszler. Once she manages to take down one of those two, I'll be impressed. I think she'll have to step up to that level though, maybe fighting someone like Amanda Buckner or Roxanne Modafferi.

And that's the StoneColdTruth.


----------

